# World's most beautiful city!



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

:drool:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Paris looks very charming and attractive - Awesome pics !


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow... are you the photographer?


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

well...it sure is pretty


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

truly is, you can see why they say that. Any daytime shots?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ok here we go

one third of the pano from Paris's Sacre Couer - check out the Eiffel Tower for scale!


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

wowaweee, that skyscraper to the left of the Eifell tower is Monteparrse tower right? The views from up there are incredible.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

i am totally speachless, what a city, what a photographier


----------



## snowcash (Mar 6, 2007)

awesome
Paris is beautiful place most beautiful then London :nocrook:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Wow...those are some freaking good pictures of this amazing city!
...possible the best pictures if seen on ssc!:applause:


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

Paris sure is beautiful. I'd rate it as the world's "grandest" looking city!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Octoman (Nov 16, 2006)

That is the best set of urban panos I have ever seen. Stunning!


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Wow, I love the nightpanos :eek2:


----------



## lebron (Oct 19, 2006)

thats why it is the most visited city in the world. please add some night shots more .


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

wow, definately have to see Paris soon


----------



## RGV (Apr 27, 2006)

Dazzling!!, Both city and photos.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I would have to agree... Paris is the most beautiful city on earth!


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

It`s not my favorite city but i have to admit it`s the most beautiful.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

..


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Beautiful Pics of beautiful Paris, 

but i dont think its the grandest city in the world.


----------



## Bullrun (Mar 20, 2007)

wow, modern and old beautifully mixed together

yes, this is the world's most beautiful city


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

El_Greco said:


> Cool shots!But Cambridge and Bath are more beautiful than Paris IMO.


Yes, but Paris is the most beautiful world city.

Cambridge and Bath are beautiful but you couldn't really call them world cities, could you?!


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

Amazing pics!!! Paris is soo beautiful, the night shots are impresive.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes Paris is the most beautifull world city, but smaller cities will be prettier due to lack of diversity (ie slums / poor areas).


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

It's an opinion , not a fact .


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> Beautiful Pics of beautiful Paris,
> 
> but i dont think its the grandest city in the world.


iQuote!



SnowyBoy1 said:


> Yes, but Paris is the most beautiful world city.


I don't agree...is one of the most beautiful...


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Paris it's wonderfull, but in my view isn't the world's most beautiful city!


----------



## yusef (May 20, 2006)

wow, very beautiful.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Truly it is.

I would say one of the most beautiful cities in the world.


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

..it is striking that most english people ALWAYS have a more beautiful place in their country to offer than the one that is being discussed.
thats boring!....you know...even if it was true...... who cares? there are a million beatuful cities!

I´ve never been to Paris but its definitely definitely a must to go there.!

tout le bonheur du monde a tout le monde


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

El_Greco said:


> Cool shots!But Cambridge and Bath are more beautiful than Paris IMO.


:lol: :rofl: 


Paris is one of the most beautiful cities of the world, but my favourite is Venice.


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

who cares whether paris is the most beautiful city in the world.
it´s just unique...
just as pyongyang, venice, vladivostock, tijuana, las vegas, lisbon, johannesburg, stockholm.....
whether i like them or not.....
know what i mean?

exactly


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes, in fact I say "my favourite".


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I would be willing to bet, if you did a worldwide poll on the most beautiful city in the world, that Paris would win. Perhaps the title of the thread is a bit inflammatory, even if it is true, so I am hoping people just enjoy the pix of Paris' beauty and don't let the thread degenerate into a City vs City brawl.


----------



## Modern Design (Mar 15, 2007)

There is no such thing as most beautiful city....in my opinion my favority is Chicago because of it´s architecture...Paris is very charming but .....


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

I can't believe in my eyes when see it , Paris look very great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Modern Design said:


> There is no such thing as most beautiful city....in my opinion my favority is Chicago because of it´s architecture...Paris is very charming but .....


Does it matter? It is just a personal opinion. It is a shame the title is what it is as it detracts from the picture thread. hno:


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:

OMG!!!! Paris is definitely my favourite city and one of the most beautiful in the world!!


----------



## Kraftmeister (Dec 14, 2006)

The best pics of Paris I've seen in my life!! Keep them comming:banana:


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

kinda reminds me of tokyo with its sprawling mid-rises and a plot of modern office buildings. La Defense is like Shinjuku. The only difference is the architectural styles but the overall layout is very similar


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

If Prague wouldn't exist, Paris would have been the most beautiful city on earth


----------



## emreprlk (Feb 15, 2007)

i think most beautiful city in the world is istanbul


----------



## Krattle (Dec 29, 2005)

Not to detract from the photos, but Paris is NOT a mix of modern and old. The Tour Montparnasse was so vehemently hated by the Parisians that a ban was put on skyscrapers in Paris!!!! You can only build them in La Defense, and technically, there are only something like two real skyscrapers there. Not that skyscrapers are always better than any other form of architecture, but within the city limits Paris is almost entirely old.


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

I like Prague better.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Paris is nice but for some reason Sao Paulo will always be mine! I love the look of that city!*


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

:banana: more more more please!!!!

Indeed it's the most beautiful city!!!! 

A very good photographer that fits perfectly with this beautiful city, good job buddy!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Krattle said:


> Not to detract from the photos, but Paris is NOT a mix of modern and old. The Tour Montparnasse was so vehemently hated by the Parisians that a ban was put on skyscrapers in Paris!!!! You can only build them in La Defense, and technically, there are only something like two real skyscrapers there. Not that skyscrapers are always better than any other form of architecture, but within the city limits Paris is almost entirely old.


Paris is a mix of olds and new.
La Defense isn't the only modern district in Paris.
and Montparnasse tower is old.
For you modern architecture is only skyscrzpers ?

Paris are many buildings under in construction in the inner city

Those buildings are in inner Paris It not all modern building It is only some exemple


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Paris is the most beautiful city IMO. Just love New Paris. Can't wait to go there again


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

After seeing these beautiful Paris pix, it's hard to argue. :yes: Very beautiful, indeed. I hope that I can visit there one day. :yes:


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

Edit


----------



## Wanako (Nov 10, 2006)

Wonderful !!!!!!!


----------



## Vtroy (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks like something out of a science fiction movie 

I live in NYC, and I have to say I have not seen something this ameazing.

Thanks.


----------



## Dr. SIMI (Mar 20, 2007)

I´ve been twice in Paris and I agree its the most beautiful city


----------



## ChicagoNight (Nov 22, 2006)

I dont think its the most beautiful, but thats largely because im a huge fan of skyscraper beauty

nevertheless, Paris is good-looking, and nice photos


----------



## secondcity1 (Dec 28, 2006)

Paris is the most romantic city in the world..IMO. I already left my heart in Paris 

French women are also very beautiful.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

yes...i agree with you. ^^


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Having been to many world cities, my best experience is definitely Muscat, the capital city of Oman

But of course Paris is one of the top in my list


----------



## Urbanaticum (Dec 23, 2006)

fantastic pics, fantastic city.


----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

These are great pics indeed. Paris certainly has grand architecture. However, a friend of mine who recently Paris complained that she found it to be noticeably dirty with trash and graffiti all over the place. I certainly hope that is not true but if it is then that is a travesty! Parisians are blessed with world's greatest architecture and it is upon them to guard this treasure. If they can't, then I wish Paris could be moved to Japan; they certainly know how to take care of their cities


----------



## Modern Design (Mar 15, 2007)

^^ ^^ It´s true...
I have visited Paris many times and i was very very disappointed...I don´t see nothing special about that city..It does have a charming architecture ,beautiful boulevards,world class museums and attractions but when you get away from the main turist attractions it´s just a filthy boring city .
Before people start spitting fire , this is my personal opinion and i hope you guys respect it.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ There is more to a city than cleanliness, seattlehawk. You seem a bit obsessed with that..


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

Modern Design said:


> I don´t see nothing special about that city..It does have a *charming architecture* ,*beautiful boulevards*,*world class museums and attractions*


Is there not like a contradiction? :sly:



Modern Design said:


> but when you get away from the main turist attractions it´s just a filthy boring city .


Same for any big city in the world, with its good and bad sides. It can not just be the Wonderful World of Mickey Mouse everywhere.


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

^^ Absolutely. Many of Europe's cities have their fair share of grime and graffiti, except perhaps the tiny capital cities in Eastern Europe like Prague and Tallinn (although I imagine their suburbs are pretty grimy).

Give me real, grimy cities over bland, overly clean, Mickey Mouse cities like Singapore anyday.


----------



## Modern Design (Mar 15, 2007)

juanico said:


> Is there not like a contradiction? :sly:
> Nooope.
> 
> Same for any big city in the world, with its good and bad sides. It can not just be the Wonderful World of Mickey Mouse everywhere.


I know that but like i´ve said Paris surprised me in a very negative way...I wasn´t expecting so manu downsides...


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

Modern Design said:


> ^^ ^^ It´s true...
> I have visited Paris many times and i was very very disappointed...I don´t see nothing special about that city..It does have a charming architecture ,beautiful boulevards,world class museums and attractions but when you get away from the main turist attractions it´s just a filthy boring city .
> Before people start spitting fire , this is my personal opinion and i hope you guys respect it.


Paris is a wonderful city, with a lot of problems (banlieu), but the centre of Paris is a model of perfect city. But Paris seems also an artificial city. It was destroyed and redesigned by Haussman in the '800 that wanted to create a rational city. Paris has lost part of its history, such as the little medieval streets. The _boulevard_ are so beautiful, but they are all similar. My favourite place in Paris is Montmartre.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Modern Design said:


> ^^ ^^ It´s true...
> I have visited Paris many times and i was very very disappointed...I don´t see nothing special about that city..It does have a charming architecture ,beautiful boulevards,world class museums and attractions but when you get away from the main turist attractions it´s just a filthy boring city .
> Before people start spitting fire , this is my personal opinion and i hope you guys respect it.


Sorry, but talkingabout disapointing: Belo Horzonte disappointed ME!!! Even small villages like Ouro Preto and Conginhas offer more than BHZ!!! It is a huge, boring and dirty town, with little cultural life and horrible air quality!


----------



## Good (Jun 20, 2006)

I dont know where this myth of "the destruction of old Paris" comes from. A lot of these boulevards have actually been designed on former farmlands or slums areas. Some of them (Champs Elysées, Boulevard des Italiens, Bonne Nouvelle, Rivoli) have been designed before Haussman, 50 years or even one century prior to his arrival. The only part of Paris which has been really destroyed and lost for ever is the medieval neighborhood around Notre-Dame on the Ile de de la Cité, with its modest working-class houses and its gothic churches, plus some parts of the Latin Quarter and the Beaubourg area. 

But you still have a lot of medieval streets in the Latin Quarter, Saint-Germain des Prés, around Les Halles and the Pompidou Center. In terms of gothic churches it's also quite hard to beat Paris, without mentioning the other medieval public buildings (Cluny museum, Conciergerie, Tour Jean sans peur, Hotel de Sens, etc.).
Plus, a lot of neighborhoods date from pre-Hausmann time : the Marais of course, but as well Saint-Germain-des-Prés, Place Vendôme, les Invalides, Luxembourg, etc.

When you speak of Montmartre, you have to know that this neighborhood is actually not "very old", it dates from the XIX century. It was simply spared by Hausmann in his plans of "boulevardisation" of Paris, because it was kind of a separate village at that time. Similarly, a very large part of Eastern Paris kept its original village-like faces, but is not necessarily very old, in spite of the small streets which may look medieval but are not: Charonne, Belleville, Ménilmontant, la Goutte d'or, Bastille, Mouzaïa, Saint-Blaise, etc. These neighborhoods are also the most ethnic part of Paris. 
It is worth noticing that all these Eastern Paris neighborhoods are generally completely unknown to the tourists, which are convinced that Paris is only XIX century grand boulevards+some original monuments once in a while...


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes, surely. But this is the first impression you have when you come in Paris: a modern and rational city. And everything is too big, too far, so exclusive and close to you. I like boulevards, but I don't love them. In fact my favourite place in Paris is Montmartre.
I know that Paris is also an ancient city. Notre Dame, St. Chapel are wonderful medieval churches. But the buildings near it are from '700 or '800. However Paris is one of my favourite cities in Europe with Prague and Venice


----------



## Modern Design (Mar 15, 2007)

cello1974 said:


> Sorry, but talkingabout disapointing: Belo Horzonte disappointed ME!!! Even small villages like Ouro Preto and Conginhas offer more than BHZ!!! It is a huge, boring and dirty town, with little cultural life and horrible air quality!


I agree with you BHZ is a little Sao Paulo, dirty , ugly and with terrible traffic.but saying that Ouro Preto and CONGONHAS have more to offer ...sounds like you have never been to any of these cities.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

TouristMan said:


> But Paris seems also an artificial city. It was destroyed and redesigned by Haussman in the '800 that wanted to create a rational city. Paris has lost part of its history, such as the little medieval streets.


Paris still has many medieval streets. When one is not very familiar with a city, one should avoid making generalizations.

Haussmann regretably destroyed many medieval blocks, such as around the Place du Chatelet or on the Île de la Cité, but many other medieval blocks have survived.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Modern Design said:


> I agree with you BHZ is a little Sao Paulo, dirty , ugly and with terrible traffic.but saying that Ouro Preto and CONGONHAS have more to offer ...sounds like you have never been to any of these cities.


About architecture, they have!


----------



## Modern Design (Mar 15, 2007)

cello1974 said:


> About architecture, they have!


You can find an architecture similar to Ouro Preto in BHZ...still trying to compare and stating tha Congonhas and Ouro Preto have more to offers don´t make any sense ..you are comparing a city with 2.399.920(BHZ) to a city with 68 208(Ouro Preto)...


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> Paris still has many medieval streets. When one is not very familiar with a city, one should avoid making generalizations.
> 
> Haussmann regretably destroyed many medieval blocks, such as around the Place du Chatelet or on the Île de la Cité, but many other medieval blocks have survived.


#69

_Yes, surely. But this is the first impression you have when you come in Paris: a modern and rational city._


----------



## Modern Design (Mar 15, 2007)

TouristMan said:


> #69
> 
> _Yes, surely. But this is the first impression you have when you come in Paris: a modern and rational city._


You keep Saying MODERN....What are you talking about??Architecture?


----------



## Octoman (Nov 16, 2006)

I find the only way to judge a city is to visit it. Pictures rarely convey the true look and feel of a place. I have by no means travelled the world but I have been to a fair selection of the cities mentioned in this thread. Without a doubt, I found Paris to be the most beautiful city I have ever been to. On other measures other places may have the edge but on pure aesthetics Paris wins hands down. However, I am off to Vienna for the first time over the Easter weekend and from what I have seen and been told its pretty special. Maybe that will go top of my list ...


----------



## Good (Jun 20, 2006)

EDIT


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

It fact when you come from Italy this is the first impression  
(Gare de Lyon)

















Other fact, only a little part of Paris suburbs has a lot of problem.
The majority of Paris sububs has middle and upper middle class people.
Inner Paris has also some dangerous districts


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

No city can claim to be the most beautiful city in the world. Paris attracts 25 million visitors a year mainly due to its sheer size, as no other city in Europe has a historic center of 100 kms2. Yet it lacks many other things. The most important IMO is the interplay between sea and mountain. Actually the most spectacular cities in the world are those built on hilly ground by the sea, e.g. Hong Kong, Rio de Janeiro, Istanbul, Lisbon, San Francisco, etc. Paris also lacks Stockholm’s greenery, Prague’s cute architecture, Zurich’s neatness, London’s leafy suburbs and Milan’s fashion-conscious people (although it is supposedly the other fashion capital in Europe).


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

We build this city on Rock & Roll!
This is much better!


----------

